# My Black Templars Project



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all,
So, I decided my Battle Company wants to be Black Templars, and some minor additional purchases have been... um... purchased, I guess, so now the project is under way!

Starting off slowly, with the Marshal/Castellan and my Emporer's Champion, both made entirely out of all the plastic stuff I have on hand.

Both have been assembled and are ready to be based, but I'm tired at the moment and thinking it can wait.

I've got a little bit of Forge World stuff as well as some BT stuff from the upgrade pack, so some of the vehicles I'll be working up in a bit won't have to be too plain... as I'm not too sure of my freehand skills, and I know for a fact my conversion skills are fairly well nonexistant.

So, yeah... pictures.
Marshal/Castellan:



























Emporer's Champion:



























So, that's all for now, but I've got some things in mind as to the painting and such...

C & C as always welcome, not that there's much to comment on right now, sure...


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking good so far. I love the bolter arms for the BTs!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yesh. The chains are really symbolic of the BTs. I always liked the MkII helmet too. The knight one? And I pretty much used every vehicle bit on the Dark Angels and Black Templars spures to adorn my Land Raider. Love the Emperor's Champion, by the way!

-Dirge


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm surprised you went for making an Emperor's Champion out of plastic rather than use the metal model. It's a sharp looking piece, after all. Yours isn't bad either, though!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I do like the metal Emporer's Champ model, quite a bit, actually, but I figured... well, I wanted this one to be entirely my own, you know what I mean?

I'm going to add a couple details to both guys before basing them today, hopefully they'll be primable tomorrow morning. I put a coat of watered down PVA on my sand-covered bases before priming, and I'll let it set overnight... long story, I once spray-primed some minis before the glue set completely, and the result was some interesting cracked earth effects... which did not go together with everything else I'd done for the army up to then, so... I'll allow an overnight drying.

Putting the 'Iron Halo' thing on my Champ's powerpack, just for decoration, and likely going to add the laurel thing to his helmet, too.

More later, probably.

Edit: Bases sanded, and extras added. Champ got the Iron Halo doo-dad and the Laurel. Marshal/Castellan got frag grenades and that lantern/censor/whatever it is added.

Pics:
Emporer's Champion:

















Marshal/Castellan:

















Okay, after sleep, I'll give the bases another coat of watered-down PVA to 'seal it', then let it rest whilst I'm at work, and tomorrow morning: primer!

~ACoz

PS- My good friend Sam Adams (Winter Lager) made a guest appearance in the pico f the Marshal... yay?


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*Update: WIP Emporer's Champ*

Okay, so I'm wired from some news at work last night, and the fact that I'm off on a little vacation as of 24 hours from now, so I'm not sleeping.

Here's a little I've done on my Emporer's Champ. He's still very much "in progress" as you'll see, but I think he's coming along nicely... I hope.

Anyway, here's some pics of his pack, and his own bad self:

































As you can see, I'm going for something a little atypical for my Crusade's heraldry, with the green and white instead of typical red and white. 

Hope you all like it, because I'm sticking to it.:crazy:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I like to put different heraldry on my models, afterall they would all be proud of different aspects of thier career as a space marine.

one thing that I am slowly doing is replacing the chainswords and SM power sowrds with swords from warhammer fantasy.

they are much cooler than the supplied swords, unfortunately they cost 1-2 dollars each at BWbits, I also like making other weapons, Ive got numerous spears and halberds and glaives (but no axes I hate the standard BT axe) 

right now I am working on custom veterans and sculpting my own capes. and dramatically posing them

I also routinely add bits of chain that I nabbed from walmart


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nicely done really like the terminators


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you're on the right track, in my opinion the black templars are able to me the most compelling and epic of all the marines because o their Gothic nature.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, back from my vacation, so soon enough I'll get back to painting stuff.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*a little progress...*

There's a little more accomplished on the Emp's Champ:


















Base needs detailing, and maybe a little all-around touching up on the mini, but there he is...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice. What highlighting did you use on the balck armour (looking to steal ideas for my DW :grin


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I used the GW Foundation Paint of 'Charadon Granite'... I like that one a lot, it's a nice, rich dark grey.


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the way you painted it, but i've would have put a lite blue fluoresent effect instend of the gold paint.


----------

